# Replaced Garage Door Tension Springs and now door won't close?



## fidoprincess (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello, I had a broken garage door spring, repair man came and replaced both yesterday. The door worked when he left, later when I went out, I noticed it make a loud bump bump sound on closing that it never did before as each panel folded down along the track. I thought maybe the springs needed to seat themselves or something and it would get better.

We opened and closed it 3 times yesterday. It didn't close as tightly to the floor as before but was good enough but off 1/2 inch or so, each time, gap got larger up to 2". This morning, it won't close at all! Garage opener stops at a few inches and then goes back up.

Does this mean that the springs need adjustment? Can I do this myself? I did call them to come back but they can't make it for a few days and it's frustrating! Plus, they are saying I need a new opener, I know that is wrong!

Things I already checked, carriage/trolly is fine, door opener works to open door but upon closing, only goes a few inches and then back up, sensors are aligned, fine and green lights, nothing else seems amiss, just wont close with opener so I think the springs are too tight and need some adjustment? 

Thanks in advance as usual for all of your help!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think it is too tight and need adjustment and that can be very dangerous, have them back.
In the mean time you can pull the rope and disconnect the drive and put it down as far as you can and put something thru a hole in the track so it can't go up.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Can you open and close the door manually with minimal force? When the springs are perfect you should be able to.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Yodaman said:


> Can you open and close the door manually with minimal force? When the springs are perfect you should be able to.


 If he can then maybe the push down can be adjusted on the motor.:wink2:


----------



## fidoprincess (Sep 27, 2008)

I can close the door manually but the last half down takes some pressure and the last few inches, maybe 6 or so, are really hard and I have to push it with my foot. 

The door opens fine with the motor but when I hit the button to close it, it only goes a few inches and then comes back up indicating to me that the springs are too tight, is that right? The light flashes and it returns to start, sensors are clear and green, nothing is in the way.

They are coming back in a few days but over the phone, they tried to tell me I needed a whole new opener. I am not happy about hearing that considering it worked fine until the spring broke, worked okay after they replaced the springs for a few times and I unhooked the door, motor, carriage, etc. all work fine, even lifts the door open but just won't go down and close. 

Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## fidoprincess (Sep 27, 2008)

Forgot to say that I did try the two adjustment screws on the motor itself and it didn't seem to make any difference. I put them back the way they were originally but the repair man did make adjustments there yesterday. At the time, I didn't know what he was doing, thought it was a necessary aspect of putting in new springs. I only turned them 20 degrees and tried it, didn't see any difference, think I should try full turns? Would I go up or down? Not sure how to do that, really think that he has the springs too tight! They also do not look even, one side seems to dip a bit more than the other but with all the warning signs on it not to even try to adjust the high tension springs, I am afraid to do that.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Do you still have one of the original springs? Is it the same diameter as the new springs? There are 2 adjustments that can be made. One is on the other end of the hook that connects to the spring. There is a nut that may have to be loosened. The other adjustment is electronic. I'd go with the nut first.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

fidoprincess said:


> Forgot to say that I did try the two adjustment screws on the motor itself and it didn't seem to make any difference. I put them back the way they were originally but the repair man did make adjustments there yesterday. At the time, I didn't know what he was doing, thought it was a necessary aspect of putting in new springs. I only turned them 20 degrees and tried it, didn't see any difference, think I should try full turns? Would I go up or down? Not sure how to do that, really think that he has the springs too tight! They also do not look even, one side seems to dip a bit more than the other but with all the warning signs on it not to even try to adjust the high tension springs, I am afraid to do that.


 The adjustment is so you don't crush the dog when you close it but if you have to push it down with your foot the spring is too tight. *I think*


----------



## fidoprincess (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you, Guapo for your reply. No, I don't have the original springs, grrr, he took them with him but it sure looks exactly the same. (Mad at myself, learned here years ago to always ask for the discarded pieces, forgot this time.) I see the nuts, how dangerous is it to actually try to adjust the tension myself? I think this is all it needs, seems too tight to me, especially on the one side but I really don't know. All I know is that I don't want to buy a new opener! 

Nealtw, yes I think you are right, that on-motor adjustment must be just so if it hits something of substance, it will go back up without crushing it. I doubt it would stop on my dog though, he is only 9lbs and about 9" tall, a Shih Tzu.


I think I will have to wait for the guy to come back, darn. I just want to be sure that if everything else works fine, I don't get conned into buying a new opener. I don't know what else to check, sensors, motor, carriage or trolly, inside piece and the outer piece all seem fine. It just flashes 10 times and stops going down when it hits a few inches and then returns back up to starting open position. Wish I could fix it myself! 


Thank you all again, really appreciate each time someone here tries to help me.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

fidoprincess said:


> Thank you, Guapo for your reply. No, I don't have the original springs, grrr, he took them with him but it sure looks exactly the same. (Mad at myself, learned here years ago to always ask for the discarded pieces, forgot this time.) I see the nuts, how dangerous is it to actually try to adjust the tension myself? I think this is all it needs, seems too tight to me, especially on the one side but I really don't know. All I know is that I don't want to buy a new opener!
> 
> Nealtw, yes I think you are right, that on-motor adjustment must be just so if it hits something of substance, it will go back up without crushing it. I doubt it would stop on my dog though, he is only 9lbs and about 9" tall, a Shih Tzu.
> 
> ...


 If he insists it is the motor just pull the release and let him close the door.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You can adjust the tension yourself. Just loosen the nuts when the door is opened & count the turns so that they are even.


----------



## fidoprincess (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks again, guys. I finally had one other person to help me, I unhooked the trolly and brought it to the door end to snap it back while door was mostly closed and now it works fine. I have no idea why it wouldn't work when I did it in the open position. Maybe one of the sensors is on the fritz, unplugged the unit, cleaned them, checked the wires, it all seemed okay. Of course, now they are sending the guy back tomorrow at 8am so I can't reach them to say forget it, that's embarrassing! Thank you for helping me. I just don't understand what happened, it even closes all the way tight to the floor now so that is good. Sure hope it's not some new intermittent problem.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

fidoprincess said:


> I can close the door manually but the last half down takes some pressure and the last few inches, maybe 6 or so, are really hard and I have to push it with my foot.







The springs are definitely too tight. By the time the door is that low you should almost be holding it up, not standing on it. Around the mid point open you should be able to let go of it and it should stay.
Still, I am concerned that something is not right with the opener. When the door is fully open, there is very little tension on the springs. So I wouldn't expect the pressure sensor to be triggering the door so soon.
But the springs need adjusting first while disconnected from the opener. Then adjustments can be made on the opener.


----------

